# Yogurt Maker Replacement Cups



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I bought an older Salton yogurt maker with the individual cups at the thrift store a while back that I absolutely love. Unfortunately dd was helping me tonight and broke one of the cups







I did a quick search but didn't see any replacemnt cups that I could buy. Do they even exist, is there something that I could use instead?


----------



## granolagirl97 (Mar 4, 2002)

I collect milk glass and a couple of years ago I bought some darling, little tumblers off e-bay that were perfect for my girls for their juice in the mornings. Then I also bought a Salton yogurt maker off e-bay too and the yogurt cups that came with it were the exact same things as my little tumblers! My little tumblers probably ARE those yogurt cups, but maybe they thought they'd sell better in the milk glass collectors area. SO, check e-bay under milk glass... and then also under the yogurt makers; they may have extra.







Good luck with your search!


----------



## MarineWife1997 (Jan 16, 2006)

We also have a Salton 5 cup YM that we found at a thrift shop, and it is missing everything: the spoon thermometer, the instruction book, recipe book. Is anyone willing to share a copy of the (basic) intructions? I have contacted the company also, but thought I would put a thread out here too.


----------



## princess buttercup (Jan 29, 2003)

I use the large baby food jars in mine.


----------



## jessicafairy (Mar 8, 2004)

I have my moms old yougurt maker and when we didn't have enough cups we always used pint sized (8 oz) canning jars. The glass isn't as thick but they will tolerate the heat just fine.


----------



## yitlan (Dec 8, 2001)

Ditto to small canning jars. That's what I do. I'm hoping for a maker that makes yogurt by the quart for my upcoming birthday. Individual cups would be fine if I flavored mine differently for each cup or something, but I'm always having to pour and repour, so one big batch is fine for me!


----------

